# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Official TPF Super Bowl Thread !!!

## Trinnity

Okay, the game starts here on the east coast at 6 pm. 

 

Who's watching?

----------

fyrenza (02-01-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

DAMN!!!  I was looking for a thread like this, for the images I posted in the other thread!

...

brb!

***



Are You Ready For Some FOOTBALL???

----------

Parabellum (02-01-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

LOL, those footballs look like old bananas.    :Weedsmoking:

----------


## DeadEye

Me  :Smiley20:   Go Seahawks!!

----------


## RMNIXON

The Presidents NBC softball Interview is on next so I am turning the TV Off!  :Tongue20: 

Will someone please post the All Clear?  :Sofa:

----------


## fyrenza

> Me   Go Seahawks!!


Nothing got blown to smithereens by terrorists, so the Pats will probably lose.

[i base the above prediction on @Network's CT about this,
along with some kabbalistic mysticism which i had to invent for myself,
and the symbology of flat footballs]

----------


## Trinnity

> The Presidents NBC softball Interview is on next so I am turning the TV Off!


 NBC is SO in this pocket. Seriously.
Why must he horn in on everyone else's time? What an asshole.

Okay, enough of him. On with the topic....

----------


## DeadEye

> Nothing got blown to smithereens by terrorists, so the Pats will probably lose.
> 
> [i base the above prediction on @Network's CT about this,
> along with some kabbalistic mysticism which i had to invent for myself,
> and the symbology of flat footballs]


Let us pray that security has done their job.

----------


## Matt



----------

DeadEye (02-01-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

All tied up. Damn this is a close game!

----------


## Trinnity

7-0, New England

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

3-17, Seattle.

----------


## Parabellum

If you go by the Environmentalist Wacko method,  you'd have to go with the Seahawks.  Too bad we only remembered that just now,  could have made some big bucks.  Dang.

----------

fyrenza (02-01-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Holy cow! Did y'all see that? the players got into a fight that went on for nearly a minute.

28-24, New England.

----------


## Parabellum

Dumbest play call in the history of the Universe.  3 downs to get it in from the 1 and you gotta throw it?

LOL really?  Good thing we didn't have a dog in this fight.  Wow.

----------

DeadEye (02-02-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

would you look at this absolutely pathetic  headline.

Feb 1, 9:57 PM EST


Brady rallies Patriots to 28-24 lead over Patriots    
By ROB MAADDI         
AP Pro Football Writer

  
 AP Photo/Brynn Anderson




 Sports Video

 






 






  




 Special Section

 Complete NFL Coverage




Multimedia

 
2009 NFL Season Tracker


Michael Vick Timeline


NFL Draft 2009


Top AP Sports Photos for the Week






Documents

 
Michael Vick financial disclosure statement (PDF)


Vince Young police report (PDF)


Matt Jones Arrest Report (PDF)


Pacman Jones Extortion Document  (PDF)


Sean Taylor Autopsy Report (PDF)


Letters from Michael Vick and his supporters to judge (PDF)


State charges against Vick (PDF)


Michael Vick plea agreement (PDF)


Summary of facts in Michael Vick case (PDF)


Court document outlining alleged dogfighting operation at Vick's property






NFL News

 NFL to keep the roof open for Super Bowl Sunday    
Rodgers wins MVP, Watt unanimous top AP defensive player    
Sons represent late Junior Seau at Hall of Fame announcement    
Rodgers wins 2nd NFL Most Valuable Player award    
Texans' JJ Watt is unanimous top defensive player    






 Buy AP Photo Reprints

 








 







 PHOTO GALLERY



Super Bowl XLII




 Multimedia

 
Saints celebrate Super Bowl victory at home 


Saints Win
Super Bowl XLIV

----------


## Matt



----------


## GreenEyedLady

Patriots WIN! 28 to 24 with the seattle losers throwing punches at the end! 
Lombardi goes HOME with the PATS!

----------


## Trinnity

New England, Super Bowl Champions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

fyrenza (02-01-2015),GreenEyedLady (02-01-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

" We are all Patriots"

----------


## Trinnity

Butler should have gotten MVP, he won the game.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-01-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Agreed, after the last fumbled catch by the seahawks, (that was a miracle in itself, I give the guy kudos!) Butler was right there in that next play!

----------


## Mainecoons

BAD BAD BAD BAD play call at the end.  What the hell were the coaches thinking?  You have one yard to go, two time outs and Lynch in the back field.

That has to be the worst coaching error I've ever seen in a championship game.

Really

----------

DeadEye (02-02-2015)

----------


## Network

Idiotic playcall at the end with the best power back in the league on your side. Everyone knows it. 

Last time the Patriots won was 2001, we know what happened then. Bush shredded the Constitution with the "Patriot Act" and declared a never-ending war on a nation that wasn't involved, pointed out by the reality theorists from the get-go and the _officials_ eventually.

Money does grow on trees, Patriots.

----------

DeadEye (02-02-2015),Mainecoons (02-01-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

Ah, but where does one get the SEED?   :Smiley20:

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Wthitgta?

----------


## Network

> Ah, but where does one get the SEED?


You declare yourself the official currency and print some paper with illumernazi symborizm, then plant the seed that it is good for the public, then you have an excellent nursery.

----------


## Matt



----------


## Network

Cheaters typically win here on Lucifer's Earth.

At least we don't all have Ebola, Cal.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

It's friggen football!
WTH does Bush have to do with todays game????
Got Haldol Dude?

----------


## fyrenza

You're right, @GreenEyedLady ~

an inappropriate, failed pass is MUCH more Clinton-esque, imho.

----------

DeadEye (02-02-2015),Rudy2D (02-01-2015)

----------


## Matt

> Cheaters typically win


ROFL. Don't be a sore loser now. They won fair and square and you know it.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-01-2015),Rudy2D (02-01-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

Aside from that insane play call at the end, this has to be one of the most entertaining Superbowls I've ever seen.  Some great throws, great catches, toe to toe for 4 quarters.  Funny ads and an entertaining half time show without any wardrobe errors.

But whoever made that play call should be fired.  Yes it was a great interception but it never should have happened.

Darryl Royal, the great coach of the UT Longhorns used to say that three things can happen when you throw the ball and only ONE of them is good for your side, a completion.  The other two, an incompletion or an interception are not good for your side.

You need one yard.  The defense is tired, you've rolled over them to get to the one yard line in less than two minutes.  You have Lynch. You have two time outs left.  Why the hell would you throw the ball up in the air and risk exactly what happened?

Nor should anyone blame Wilson for this loss.  The ball was thrown right to the receiver, the defender simply beat him and took the ball away.  

Ironically, this reminds me of the Green Bay loss to Seattle.  All GB had to do was field the on side kick and run the clock out.  They blew it and thereby blew the game.

----------

DeadEye (02-02-2015)

----------


## Network

> ROFL. Don't be a sore loser now. They won fair and square and you know it.


Doesn't ultimately matter in the grand scheme of things, it's just a game.
But if you believe in divine intervention, then lucifer just granted a hoax to his servants. lmao

I only wish sucker punch Blount was the MVP.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Why the hell would you throw the ball up in the air and risk exactly what happened?


Grandstanding.  Common human fault.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-01-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Now it's Lucifer's fault? ROFLMFAO!

----------


## Matt



----------

DeadEye (02-02-2015)

----------


## Matt



----------


## DeadEye

When I saw the Harlet riding that beast I thought damn, that's right out of Revelations. Anyway, when I saw that play I thought to myself  :Wtf20:   Then the fight  :Geez: The coach should be put on the list of how to lose a super bowl.

----------


## Trinnity

I thought the half time show was great. That lion was amazing.

Katy had sufficient clothes on, unlike that slut, Beyotchnce. <pfft>

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Coolwalker

I'm sorry...that was a lame Half-Time Show. KP is a woman with a tiny bit of talent and big boobs...her first tries at recordings were dismal. then she sang about kissing a girl and became a hit...be crude and you too can rise to the top of the charts...show actual talent and play 150 seat night clubs!

----------


## Libhater

> I'm sorry...that was a lame Half-Time Show. KP is a woman with a tiny bit of talent and big boobs...her first tries at recordings were dismal. then she sang about kissing a girl and became a hit...be crude and you too can rise to the top of the charts...show actual talent and play 150 seat night clubs!


I agree with you CW. My brother and I along with most of sports fans America were anticipating a great game with our beloved Patriots to come out on top. But the pre game buildup consisted mostly on how awesome katy perry was going to be for the half time show. I struggled through her performance but couldn't find anything worth going ga-ga over. Perhaps my age is showing, I would prefer they showcase the Rolling Stones before they end up graveside.

----------


## Matt

I wanted to show you guys something we in the EMS community of Tumblr found last night. The first SeaHawks player taken off the field. They we're vague about what was wrong with him and cut to commercial. Most of us thought nothing about it. In reality as you can see from this picture he snapped his wrist in two as a result of placing all of his weight on it from the fall.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh snap



Hurts to look at it. That was a mid shaft break of the radius and ulna bones of the forearm. OUCH! Poor guy.  :Shakeshead:

----------


## Coolwalker

Halftime sucked and I want to know who fixed the game! Yes, I wanted the Patriots to win, but the last few minutes of the game were out of Fantasy World. The Owner of the Seahawks should fire that quaterback and no one should hire him.

----------


## Trinnity

I liked the half time show.  :Angry20: 



<stomps foot>

----------


## Mainecoons

I liked the half time show too.

So did our house full of people.

----------


## Coolwalker

Glitz and Glitter with a smathering of boobs do not a show of talent make.

----------


## RMNIXON

Well, I must say I am stilled stunned at that Horrible ending play this morning. It makes no sense at all!

My poor friend Mary originally from Seattle was devastated!  :Sad20:

----------


## RMNIXON

> I liked the half time show. 
> 
> 
> 
> <stomps foot>


katy-perry-14-super-bowl-halftime-xlix-2015-billboard-650.jpg

Who can resist Katy Perry with animated trees and dancing sharks?  :Smiley20:

----------


## Coolwalker

> katy-perry-14-super-bowl-halftime-xlix-2015-billboard-650.jpg
> 
> Who can resist Katy Perry with animated trees and dancing sharks?


Me. I'm more interested in talent, not tits...and the addition of Lenny Kravits...he's a joke as a musician.

----------


## Matt

> I liked the half time show. 
> 
> 
> 
> <stomps foot>


I thought it was one of the worst ones in recent memory. Missey Elliot was the final nail in it's coffin IMO.

----------

Coolwalker (02-02-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

> Glitz and Glitter with a smathering of boobs do not a show of talent make.


The show was more than just one person.  The special effects were fun to watch.

----------

